# My son progress and finished



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

So got to my son Eddie here it is the progress and finished work


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You're amazing. The textures of the skin, hair and eyes are so realistic. Your precision is absolutely perfect. The hairs looks as each one was grown instead of drawn. You add a lot of credibility to this site.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is not only a well done pic, he's a handsome lad too!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nicely done portrait. handsome young man as well!


----------

